# Snow blocking bottom entrance, remove or keep?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Yesterday I saw my entrance covered with snow. Temps will be cold for the next week, lows all in the single digits. Do I leave the snow on? Snow will actually insulate pretty well. Or try to remove at least some for ventilation?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

i say remove it , if that is the only place for outside air to enter the hive. makes it easier for the bees to breathe.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I just remove a 3/4 inch space but only do it here at home.
I don't go to the out yard much in the winter and then just to make sure the top cover is still on and no critters have knocked any over.

 Al


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I am glad I don't live where it snows, lol. Sorry had to post it


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I was asked to move to Calf when I was 13 ,, Mom and dad said I could if I wanted ,, went to calr june july ,, came back to mn ,, been here and do not want to move


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I spent a year in a place where it didn't snow in the winter. It rained all the time. Rather have the snow as you can work out side and not get to awful wet like in a rain storm.

 Al


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Remove it immediately. You can end up with excess co2 and get a mass mob self hive attack in your hive. If you find headless bees and a dead hive, this can be a reason.


----------

